# another new guy



## twistedsteel (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello everyone. I am new to IM and just wanna introduce myself. I have been lifting for about 10 years on and off but have gotten serious about it in the last couple of years. I started out @ 127 lbs as the stereotypical hardgainer and have put on about 60 lbs over the past several years. My experience with aas is very limited. I have researched them quite a lot tho and cycled dianabol a couple of times by itself with great results. I am now at 187 lbs and am trying to get to 205-210 with <10 bf. (if my genetics allow it). I have read everything I could get my hands on about training, nutrition, etc. and I am interested to learn any and all I can to reach my goals. Thanks guys!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 16, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*twistedsteel* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome! You came to right place to find great information! You should read the stickies. Good luck with your goals!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## charley (Jan 16, 2012)

What's happening bro???????

..........welcome..............charley


----------



## brazey (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## Dath (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 17, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Peptide Source (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome to IM!!


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome ironmag kicks ass!!


----------



## shifterz (Jan 18, 2012)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome to the site! Check out the forums, you got all the help you need here homie!


----------



## sgk55135 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------

